# كيف تمارس سر الإعتراف هاااااام جداااااااااااااا



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

قبل الإعتراف:
 * إعلم أن سر  الإعتراف  ليس مجرد سرد  خطايا فى عبارات تتلوها على مسمع الأب الكاهن حتى لو كانت هذه العبارات تعر  عن الحقيقه وإنما هو فى المقام الأول توبه حقيقيه صادقه بمعنى أن النافع  له هو الإحساس العميق بالندم والأسف لما صنعت من خطايا وفى الوقت نفسه رغبه  قوية فى الرجوع وعزم بنيه صادقه على تغير المسيره.

 * إعلم أن سردك لخطاياك فى جلسه الإعتراف هو قدام الله وليس قدام إنسان لأن  الروح القدس يكون حاضر للإستماع والغفران راجع حادثه عخان بن كرمى (يش  19:7 ) وحادثه حنانيا وسفيره ( أع 3:5 ).

 * عندما تتقدم للإعتراف يجب أن تكون مستعداً لهذا الأمر سواء كان الإستعداد  فى ذهنك أم فى ورقه معك فيها ما تريد أن تعترف به والأسئله التى تريد أن  تقولها لأبيك الكاهن لذلك فإن من الضرورى جداً أن تجلس مع نفسك أولاً  وتحاسب نفسك بصدق وصراحه تامه حتى تضع يدك على خطاياك وضعفاتك التى سوف  تعترف بها إقرأ صلاه التوبه وصلاه قبل الإعتراف الموجوده الاجبيه..

 + فيما يلى بعض النقاط التى قد تساعد على محاسبه النفس قبل الإعتراف:

 أولاً: من ناحيه الجهاد الإيجابى ( أى النمو الروحى وإقتناء الفضيله ):

 1- الصلاه: مدى الإهتمام بها - مقدارها - نوعيتها - المشاكل والمعوقات.
 2- الكتاب المقدس: المواظبه اليوميه - العهدين - التأمل - التطبيق - الحفظ .
 العطاء: ( أو الصدقه وأعمال الرحمه ).
 3- الصوم: فتره الإنقطاع.
 5- التناول
 6- الذهاب إلى الكنيسه - القراءة - الخدمه.
 7- التداريب الروحيه والفضائل.

 ثانياً : من ناحيه الجهاد السلبى ( أى مقاومه الخطيه ).

 1- فى علاقات بالناس: الغضب - الخصام - الإساءه - التقصير ف حقوق الآخرين -  المعاشرات الرديئه - القسوه والعنف - الكبرياء - المحبه - المديح والكرامه  - الرياء - التسبب فى العثره - النفاق - الظلم الغش ..... إلخ.

 2- خطايا اللسان: كذب - نميمه - إدانه - تجديف - قَسم - شتيمه - تهكم -  مزاح ردئ - مناقشات غبيه - ثرثرة - كلام قباحة والسفاهة والهزال......إلخ.

 3- خطايا الفكر: أفكار زنا - أيه شهوه أخرى - أفكار غضب - حقد - حسد - إنتقام - إدانه - سوء ظن - أحلام يقظه - كبرياء - شك .

 4- خطايا القلب: مشاعر لا ترضى الله مثل: حسد - غيره - كراهيه - شهوة غنى - يأس - حزن غير مقدس......إلخ.

 5- خطايا الحواس: النظر - السمع - اللمس.....إلخ.

 6- خطايا فعلية: زنا - سرقه - قتل - شجار - سُكر - إهمال - عصيان - عادات رديئة.

 * حينما تشعر بخطاياك وثقلها عليك وحينما تصغر نفسك فى عينيك إجلس إلى الله  قدم له ندمك وإعترف له بكل ما فعلت تكلم مع الله بالتفصيل وإبتعد عن  التكلف وإصطناع الكلام فى حديثك معه بل تكلم معه فى صراحه وبساطة كإبن مع  أبيه .

 عند الإعتراف:

 * إعترف بخطاياك وزلاتك: سواء من ذهنك أو من الورقة - وإحترس ألا تخبى منها  شئ مهما كانت قبيحة أو مُحرجة مُتذكراً قول الكتاب ( إن إعترفنا بخطايانا  فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل إثم ) ( 1يو 9:1 )  وكذلك ( من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركه يُرحم ) ( أم 12:28 ).

 * حينما تجلس أمام الأب الكاهن: إحذر أن تكون لك داله عنده - لا تذكر  خطاياك كشخص يقص قصه أو يروى خبر إنما بألم ورعده لا تلتمس لنفسك الأعذار -  لا تحاول أن تلبس خطيئتك ثوباً آخر بسبب الخجل - صارح أب إعترافك بكل ما  فى نفسك حتى لو كان هناك شئ من جهته - إستمع جيداً لنصائح أبيك الروحى  وإقبلها وإذا أتعبك شئ منها فصارحه بذلك .

 * بعد الإعتراف:

 * بعد إعترافك إركع أمام أبيك فى خضوع وقُل له " حاللنى يا أبى من خطاياى  التى إعترفت بها ومن المستتره أيضاً " وحينئذ سيعد الكاهن يده بالصليب  ويضعه على رأسك ويُصلى عنك صلاه التحليل .

 * يحسن أن تنصرف بعد الإعتراف بمفردك تتأمل فى كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك  وتستفيد من حالتك الروحية - إقرأ صلاة بعد الإعتراف الموجوده بالأجبية .
 ربنا يدينا كلنا حياة التوبة و الاعتراف 
 أذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## حسين دوكي (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع و مجهود اروع*
*الرب يباركك و شكراً علي هذا الموضوع المفيد*


----------



## captito (19 ديسمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## rania79 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *موضوع رائع و مجهود اروع*
> *الرب يباركك و شكراً علي هذا الموضوع المفيد*


ميرسى دوكى نورتنى
وثانكس للتقيم


----------



## rania79 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

captito قال:


> merci


ميرسى ليك نورتنى


----------

